# Wont poop in the yard, only on the concrete!



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

So I decided tonight it is a problem. My puppy is 12 weeks 5 days old and he still pees in the house probably once a day and then when i take him out to go bathroom he wont do it if I sit there. So then we walk to another spot across the concrete patio and he decides the best time to do this is on the concrete. He didnt go once in the yards. 

In my frustration as were walking I said "no" as we were walking then gave a tug in his leash. He did let out a yelp and now doesn't want to be around me back in the house. Could this be permanent? I will walk to him and he just gets up and walks away.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like you scared him a bit, have you tried making up- drop some treats near you without looking at him or saying anything and get him to come closer. You could sit or lie on the floor and he might be more inclined to come over. Maybe move some poop over the where you do want him to go. At 13 wks Stosh was still having the occasional accident in the house but it was really my fault for not getting him out. It usually happened while I was making dinner and not paying attention. I never scolded him for doing it, just picked him up right away and put him out. Maybe your pup thinks he's in trouble every time he has to go so he won't do it in front of you and risk getting scolded. I'm not much of an expert on housebreaking, mine already were when I got them but I'm sure someone else will have some ideas


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

We seem to be fine again this morning turns out that was a learning lesson for me. We were really like 4 feet from the grass so i was trying to pull him along just to make it to the grass. He always pees and poops if I just carry him but Ill start having trouble with that in a few months if he doesn't catch on. 

PS its an issue because im in an apartment complex. He rarely bathrooms when were on our evening walks or morning walks. Frustrating but looks like my worries are gone this morning!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The two of you will work out a schedule you can both live with. Glad things are better today!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

At that age everything should be totally positive. When Molly made a mistake we never gave her heck but when she did something right we praised her with treats and jumped for joy making a$$es of ourselves. With time they do catch on and will do anything to please you


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

You may just have to live with carrying plastic bags every time you take him out. We had a sidewalk in the backyard going from the garage to the kennels. Baby hated to get his dainty feet wet, and whenever it rained he would use the sidewalk. Once he realized we weren't happy with him, he would stand on the sidewalk but hold his backside over the grass to poop. He was a smart studmuffins.

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna was always really good about pooping outside in grass, so I could never complain. The peeing, she would have accidents almost daily in the house -- but I made sure I took treats outside with us and she made sure she went outside after that, because she knew she would get a treat (very food motivated). She still occasionally pees on the concrete though, she'll get her whole body in the grass except for her back legs (I laugh about it now).

But like everyone else said, keep it positive. Although, one thing I would do when Minna was younger was IF I caught her peeing in the house (which was always since she was in my eyesight) I would say "no!" and immediately take her outside and when she finished (which she always did) I would praise it and tell her "good dog!" -- so that she understood better/quicker that it wasn't the fact that she went to the bathroom in front of me, but that she went to the bathroom inside the house.
And with walks, it took Minna up until about two weeks ago to actually start going to the bathroom while we were out on a walk. And even now if we're away from the house (out at a store, soccer fields, etc.) she will typically wait to poop until we get home -- sorta depends on where we are. I've got her trained to the word "potty" though, so at least she'll pee while we're away from the house.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Layla was starting to pee on the lanai and deck, so I either walked out with her or, like you say, carried her. They are smart. They catch on quickly. If need be, carry your puppy out to the grass, and praise him like crazy when he goes there. Good luck


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

The person we got our pup from had the pups potty on the concrete for easier clean up. Could be the same with your pup - maybe he's just doing what he knows. Just when we thought we were never going to get potty training down, it was done. Hope the same proves to be true for you.


----------



## Khromadin (Oct 6, 2010)

I found this thread funny due to the fact that Daina for some reason enjoys doing her stool on the paved road. Not on the gras but on the paved road when i am walking her. It's really odd. Thank god i live in a trailer park were there is minimal traffic.


----------

